# Oregon Ranchers Sentenced To 5 Years



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Unreal....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/oregon-ranchers-get-five-years-for-range-fire-NAA-greg-henderson/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Unbelievable........sign the petition at the end of the article


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Go rob a place, and assault someone and you will get probation. Burn some Gov ground and get 5 years. If I were that judge I wouldn't be able to sleep at night...


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

That't the 9th circuit for ya (and they are not alone)... They have went unchecked in their illegally "legislating from the bench" for quite some time and applying rules in direct opposite fashion to "blind" justice.
You WILL obey your federal overlords. 
Sounds like about time for another flood...how long is a cubit?
73,Mark


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

This is absolutely ridiculous!

The Hayman fire in Colorado burned 138000 acres and directly caused the death of 1 woman and 5 firefighters were killed travelling to the fire and the person that set it gets 6 years.

The Cedar fire in Calif. burns 300000 acres and kills 15 and the guy that set it gets 6 months in a halfway house.

The 2 guys that caused the Wallow fire, the largest in AZ history at 538000 acres, got 2 days in jail!

I could go on and on, but this just shows the intent of the government against farmers and ranchers in my opinion. Another example is Cliven Bundy's cattle getting rounded up by fed workers. All stemming from a desert tortoise.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

And people wonder why OUR government is OUT OF CONTROL , look at those asshole judges that sit on the bench ? allow a child rapist to only serve 18months ? WE the PEPOLE are going to have to MANUP or we are doomed....................The blm is worthless along with the usda , neither are our friends . Sign that petition , it is the only RIGHT thing to do .


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Those blood sucking ticks have no respect for the 5th Amendment or any other part of the constitution. Disgusting.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

PaMike said:


> Go rob a place, and assault someone and you will get probation. Burn some Gov ground and get 5 years. If I were that judge I wouldn't be able to sleep at night...


You'll do more time nowdays for shooting a [email protected] dog than you will for killing someone...

Just another example of how screwed up our society and institutions are...

Later! OL JR


----------

